# How a Car Engine Works



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

How a Car Engine Works


A gasoline engine operates on the principle of combustion. A fuel/air mixture is pulled into a cylinder, the cylinder is then closed off and the piston is thrust upward to create compression. A spark is introduced to ignite the mixture to create combustion to thrust the piston downward in the engine block.








​

http://www.2carpros.com/how_does_it_work/gasoline_engines.htm


----------



## العقاب الهرم (17 مارس 2010)

مشكور اخى ماهر على الموضوع


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (17 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك أخي الفاضل ماهر 
موقع مفيد وذو تنوع جيد ومهم ، فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng-Maher (17 مارس 2010)

شكرا اخى الهرم

ومشكور اخى عاطف


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (30 مارس 2010)

شكرآ لك مهندس ماهر انها معلومات قيمة فعلا 0000000


----------



## أحمد محمد كاطع (31 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك
شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## s0os0o (19 مايو 2010)

thx


----------

